# Programmation avec les outils que fourni Apple



## CoolCoCo (26 Décembre 2001)

Voila, je suis étudient en informatique, pour l'instant j'ai les base du C et du php pour le net. Ce qui m'interesserait c'est de faire un peu de programmation sur mon mac du genre quelque petites applications.

Mais voila... j'ai télécharger le pkg sur ADC d'apple et toute la doc est en Anglais... et moi et l'anglais c'est 2...

Ce serait cool si quelqu'un pouvait me donner un site en francais qui pourrait m'aider à débuter.

Merci beaucoup!


----------



## simon (26 Décembre 2001)

De toutes façon cela dépend ce que tu veux faire comme programmation, parce que tu peux faire du Cocoa (Objectiv-C), ou du Java, ou des applications AppleScript, etc... cela dépend de ce que tu veux faire, mais vas faire un ptit tour dans le Forum Developpeur tu pourras déjà y trouver pas mal de chose


----------



## jmini (17 Janvier 2002)

Pour les gens qui veulent faire de la petite programmation sur MAC, je conseille REALBasic...

Vraiment simple d'emploi, il est un peut l'équivalent de VisualBasic de Microsoft... De l'Application et les manuel sont localisé en Francais...

Maintenant si tu as déja des connaissance dans des language de Pro (C, ...) Alors, il est peut être inutile d'apprendre un language de type Basique.

Même si REALBASIC permet de créé de très bonnes Applications (Mac Classic et X et Windows), il n'égale à mon avis pas le C (bien que je ne connaisse pas), même si il est utilisé par de très nombreux devellopeurs.


----------



## jmini (17 Janvier 2002)

J'ai oublié les liens:
- Le Test du labo MacG ici

- www.realbasic.com (en anglais)
www.alsyd.com (rubrique Bureautique / distibuteur Francais)

.


----------



## Trinity (17 Janvier 2002)

Y a-t'il, où y avait-il sur Mac des outils de programmation Pascal?


----------



## jmini (18 Janvier 2002)

Regarde ca (Forum Developpement)

.

[17 janvier 2002 : message édité par jmini]


----------

